# Anchor Inn, Gunthorpe, Notts. W'end away



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi all,

We are going to the East Mids MCS Rally, C&CC, next weekend (10th to 12th Oct) at the Anchor Inn Gunthorpe Notts.

Is anyone else from MHF going?

Its just off the A 6097, in Lowdham (Lowdhams Caravan/M'home dealers nearby) beside the river Trent bridge. Close also to A46.

If you are stuck for somewhere to go I am sure you would be made welcome. Details are in the Out and About with the balloons on the front, pg 20


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete & Fi;

Small world, we were at that CS a few weeks ago.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3942

Pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Or will you be at Twinwoods?*

We will be taking three units to the Glenn Miller weekend at Twinwoods Airfield with Beds Centre CC that weekend. Looks interesting.
Gerry


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We would have done this one but unfortunately we are away with friends all weekend. I pass through Gunthorpe on my daily commute from Nottingham to Bingham and we bought our van from David Fullers - just down the road from Lowdham Caravans.

Nice walk down by the river if you are into that sort of thing. The Anchor and the Unicorn are both OK. If you want any info PM me and I'll do my best, but Make sure its by Thursday latest.

JohnW


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Or will you be at Twinwoods?*



GerryD said:


> We will be taking three units to the Glenn Miller weekend at Twinwoods Airfield with Beds Centre CC that weekend. Looks interesting.
> Gerry


Might look at that next year with the Hymer Club Int. 

Pete


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi Pete & Fi;
> 
> Small world, we were at that CS a few weeks ago.....
> 
> ...


peejay, what is gongoozling?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mandy

Its a nautical term used by boaters to describe the activity of people who watch boats :wink: 

gongoozling is watching boats and boaters, mainly at locks

or at least it was when I was boating


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Or will you be at Twinwoods?*



THEPOET said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > We will be taking three units to the Glenn Miller weekend at Twinwoods Airfield with Beds Centre CC that weekend. Looks interesting.
> ...


Pete,
I think you will have to negotiate with Beds Centre CC. They are likely to attract more units than a one make club.
Gerry


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

StAubyns said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> Its a nautical term used by boaters to describe the activity of people who watch boats :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks StAubyns - I am very guilty of that then - I could stand all day and watch people messing about in boats.

regards.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Or will you be at Twinwoods?*



GerryD said:


> THEPOET said:
> 
> 
> > GerryD said:
> ...


Hi Gerry, HCI have an annual pitch close to the action/Music with usually 20 + units attending. Not in the CC. 


Edit: I think I have been at cross purposes here... HCI attended Twinwood Glenn Miller festival in Aug. There must be several. Sorry.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi, got back from Gunthorpe around 4.30pm after an easy run down the A46 and A17.

The weekend was very good. Plenty of M'homes there and a few Caravanners. Weather was fine Sat morning into the afternoon. After a walk around Lowdhams, spotting a very suitable...... but unafordable replacement for THE POET, refreshements were taken at The Anchor.

Fellow MHF 'er ANGIE and Keith called in and said hello, was'nt that nice! They live nearby, called in after also visiting Lowdhams due to having seen this post. 

Nice to meet you both. 


The weather did turn wet overnight but today it dawned clear and bright continuing to warm, and turned into a beautiful day.

All in all a great weekend.


----------

